# I want to play guitar!



## Sailor (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello! 
I have recently decided that I REALLY want to play guitar. On Friday, some guy in my class brought in an acoustic and played one of my favorite songs, "One", by Metallica. It sounded so PERFECT, and great..so I decided that I'd do it, learn to play guitar. I've always wanted to play an instrument anyway, and Guitar Hero pushed me a bit further too. I like the drums better a bit, but too expensive >.<

Anyway, I don't know anything really about it. Like, what should I get, acoustic or electric? 
What's the difference between a guitar + bass, really? I think the bass has less strings, and they don't play the major part of most songs, right? :\
Also, what should I get for a starter guitar..and how will I learn? >.<
Should I buy lessons, or is there another way? :0

All I really want a guitar/acoustic for is to replicate some of my favorite rock songs and play them by myself. Please help me, musicians of gbatemp :'[


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 16, 2007)

start off with acoustic then go to electric btw you CANNOT TEACH YOURSELF no matter what ppl say

get lessons


----------



## Golds (Dec 16, 2007)

get an acoustic, a cheap one, that way if you decide you dont want to play you didnt spend lots of money

get a chord chart and a book of songs you like and learn the chords, and play them over and over, until you can see a "G" and play the chord without looking  at a chart.

thats how i learned, if you want to get better after you learn the basics on your own and stick with it, find someone to teach you cooler stuff


----------



## Sailor (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> start off with acoustic then go to electric btw you CANNOT TEACH YOURSELF no matter what ppl say
> 
> get lessons



How much does an acoustic cost? My parents said we used to own one..but when I was a kid I smashed the hell out of it >_>"
Dam me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yea, people always say you can teach yourself, so that's why I asked if there was another way.
I wonder how much lessons cost :s


----------



## Opium (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(1Sailor @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > start off with acoustic then go to electric btw you CANNOT TEACH YOURSELF no matter what ppl say
> ...



I taught myself with the help of a few online tutorials. I've been playing acoustic guitar happily for 3/4 years now. Ultimate Guitar is your friend. They have a very big community, lots of lessons for different techniques and such to read up on plus all the tabs you could want. If you don't understand something ask in the forums there. That's the main resource I used.

Other than that just practice, practice, practice. But make sure you're only practicing because you genuinely like playing otherwise it becomes a chore. Find a few tabs of some easy songs you like and try to play them. Start slowly and build up.

https://beginnerguitarhq.com/best-guitar/


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 16, 2007)

go to guitar center and buy a used acoustic guitar should cost around 100- 150 bucks


----------



## leetdude_007 (Dec 16, 2007)

You can teach your self but use a lot of tutorials that simulate lessons. Also make sure that you really really want to play guitar. I personally am tempted to get a Banjo when I have the money. Twang!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 16, 2007)

I taught my self. Had a little help here and there from other experienced players. But taught myself for the most part with some books and tablature. I also had a good music teacher in elementary school.

Here is some links to some projects i've had. they are all defunct now but you can hear my self taught guitar playing abilities

http://www.myspace.com/lifeinseconds 

http://www.myspace.com/everythingtofear

may not be your cup of tea.


----------



## JPH (Dec 16, 2007)

I've heard learning bass guitars make it easier to learn to play "real guitars."

So, I suggest getting lessons on playing bass guitars, buying a bass guitar, and practicing.

Good luck and remember - you can't be good at playing overnight, you've got to practice a lot.


----------



## Opium (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> I've heard learning bass guitars make it easier to learn to play "real guitars."
> 
> So, I suggest getting lessons on playing bass guitars, buying a bass guitar, and practicing.
> 
> Good luck and remember - you can't be good at playing overnight, you've got to practice a lot.



Bass guitar is pretty much completely different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just get a normal acoustic guitar to start with. The style of playing a bass guitar is very different to a normal guitar.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 16, 2007)

There are like cheap 70$ guitars at Sams Club if you really dont want to spend a lot


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 16, 2007)

if i wasnt soo broke i would mail you a old acoustic guitar i have 

althought i have no idea how cuase its hugggggggggggge


----------



## Opium (Dec 16, 2007)

This is the first thing I ever learnt to finger pick hehe. Recorded it years ago.

I suggest systematically recording songs and things you play every now and then through a computer mic. It's great because years down the track you can look back and listen to what you were like then and what you're like now. It reminds you how far you've come.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

OK.

1.  You CAN teach yourself if you have the motivation and the know how.  Google is your friend.  Any previous musical know-how will help in the long run.

2.  Playing bass will NOT help you learn to play guitar.  They are COMPLETELY different.  Anyone who tells you otherwise has been mislead, is completely ignorant or has absolutely no idea how to play bass or guitar.  Of course feeling your way around the frets is similar, but it will not help if you are learning the correct techniques.

3.  You do NOT have to spend hundreds for a good guitar.  You don't have to buy a junky starter either.  That's the great thing with guitars.  It doesn't matter how expensive a guitar is.  A great sound comes from quality craftsmanship, not a fancy label.

4.  The first thing you should learn is open chord positions.  These include G, G7, C, E, E Minor, D, D7, D Minor, F (one variation), A, A7 and A Minor.  Then you should move onto Barre Chords.  These are chord forms that are formed by "barring" an entire fret, so they work anywhere on the net.  Thirdly, you should learn different scales starting with major, then minor pentatonic.  These scales are very important as this is how you improvise.

Of course, all of this is just if you want to REALLY play.  Knowing your instrument is the first step in mastering it.  Practice and dedication are the second, third, fourth, fifth, etc...

If you really don't care about being a musician and only want to be able to play a few little diddies, then all you need to know is how to read TAB and know your open chords.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 16, 2007)

Buy Rock Band; It's cheaper and far more fun.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Buy Rock Band; It's cheaper and far more fun.



Not helpful and no where near as fun or satisfying as mastering a real, finely crafted musical instrument.


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Buy Rock Band; It's cheaper and far more fun.
> ...



I'm having far more fun with a copy of Rock Band than I'd ever have with a physical instrument.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

Ignorance truly is bliss.  Regardless, your comment was unhelpful and unnecessary. [/off-topic]

If you are looking for an intro into playing the drums, Rock Band on Hard and Expert rivals actually playing the drums.


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> ...


Only because you don't know how to play any physical instrument the same way you can fiddle you fingers on a set of buttons.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 16, 2007)

JPH, playing bass is very different from playing the regular guitar. Slap whoever told you otherwise please.




QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Dec 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 15 2007 said:
> ...


DrKopu, go away :/ Nobody likes your trolling.


aaand to OP, if you want to play drums then I would personally suggest saving up for drums instead of switching to guitar. Drummers are in much higher demand anyway if you every start trying to get gigs.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

See my latest rant on people who think bassists are nothing but people how can't play guitar and all sorts of other opinions on psuedo-intellectual "musicians" here.


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey there! Good to see you want to start learning.

Start off by buying a cheapish acoustic, (Acoustics are a bit harder to push down so it builds finger strength and thus make it easier playing electric if you go into it later.) 

Lessons are good, if you can afford them. Otherwise just get tabs and lessons off the internet.

Happy playing!


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

Like I said before, you don't really need to "start off" with a cheap, crappy acoustic.  You just need to find one that sounds good.  You don't need to spend hundreds on a fancy name, just look for a quality, nameless one.  There are tons of guitars that sound fantastic, but you'll never hear about them because the market is filled with so many name brands.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 16, 2007)

check this guy out

myspace.com/jeanbaudin

guys a nut.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

13 string bass pickups! @[email protected] Holy carp!


----------



## Nero (Dec 16, 2007)

Heh.. After reading JPH's post, I was gonna say that Bass is nothing like guitar.. Except the fret board.
You play the Bass with your finger, where-as to Guitar; Nails/Picks.

To play the Guitar, you need lots of dedication and practice. If you're willing to practice at least an hour or two a day, I think you'll be fine.

I play the Electric, and I guess I'm an OK guitarist.. I bought a Piano earlier today though.. I am LOVING it.

~Nero


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 16, 2007)

Lol.... OK thing is, as a beginner thats never played another instrument before, I'm going to recommend an electric guitar. Why? Well, first of all if you don't have much money and in the end you want to play electric you'll have to pay for two guitars. Second, if you want to play rock or pop well... 70% of that is with some kind of distortion or effects, and being able to sound like the song is a big plus, at least for me. As for strengthening your grip, thats true, but you don't need an acoustic for that. 
It's up to you, do research on the pros and cons, don't let anyone decide for you.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> 13 string bass pickups! @[email protected] Holy carp!



haha yeah easily the craziest bassist ever like that victor wooten guy.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> Heh.. After reading JPH's post, I was gonna say that Bass is nothing like guitar.. Except the fret board.
> You play the Bass with your finger, where-as to Guitar; Nails/Picks.
> ~Nero


You can play Bass with a pick. I have seen multiple professional bands do this, and I do so a lot. It just depends on what kind of sound you want.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 17, 2007)

imho, go buy a mid range acoustic, not too cheap not too expensive. you want it to last you awhile and still sound good, not an acoustic that will wear out after a year. what ever you do, don't go for fender, greatly over priced. They used to be good until they started buying over smaller companies. For your first acoustic i'd recommend brands such as yamaha, ashton or gibson. Each have their differences and each are quite easy to play. just go to the store and test it out, tell the person your want to learn and in most cases they'd be willing to help you out.  

If you are pursuing electric guitar which you most likely are, go for a squier or a yamaha of sorts, decent guitars which should last you at least a year, in most cases anyway. But jumping into electric and not knowing about bass, treble, tone, gain and drive settings on amp straight up isn't too smart, there's also the thing with pedals. 

But it depends on what style of music you want to play, its whatever suits you best. Personally i started playing with an acoustic, a friend started with an electric. He hates to admit it, but i do draw larger crowds when we're busking/gigging. There are too many metal garage guitarists these days, all of which who just pursue to play fast =\ and its getting old, fast. Thats why i choose acoustic (started 2 almost 3 years ago now) and prefer to play classical and occasionally solo electric. But as i said earlier, its what style of music you prefer best if you like distorted, pop/funk sounds go electric. if you like the traditional sounds go for acoustic. 

THIS GUY IS GOD. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JsD6uEZsIsU

Anyway, about the issue of bass, you can play with a pick, some bands even strum bass (linkin park for example). you can use most skills on an electric on a bass, but you can't use skills from a bass on an electric  (popping and slapping for example)


----------



## MadBob (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> start off with acoustic then go to electric btw you CANNOT TEACH YOURSELF no matter what ppl say
> 
> get lessons



Been playing/singing over 20 years now, self taught 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after 9 years I went to a guitar tutor, he couldn't keep up with me I was learning 2 or 3 new songs each session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to leave.

My advice, Start with Acoustic, stick with Acoustic and forget Electric they sound terrible.


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> My advice, Start with Acoustic, stick with Acoustic and forget Electric they sound terrible.



D= Aww. It's not all bad!


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(MadBob @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> My advice, Start with Acoustic, stick with Acoustic and forget Electric they sound terrible.Â


Dude...wait, what?

Are you posting from a padded cell? I mean, come on.


----------



## MadBob (Dec 17, 2007)

OK I will expand on this, get Acoustic if you want to entertain youself and friends and play either solo or in groups. 

Get Electric if you want to go "meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley meedley MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" and alienate everyone who isn't already deaf. you will not be able to go solo and must join a group as it will be the only way to have any friends at all.


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 17, 2007)

Sure it's great if he wants to play acoustic stuff, but what if he wants to play solos? Most people are wow'd by fast solo's and makes them pick up a guitar and start learning.


----------



## HyoImowano (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> start off with acoustic then go to electric btw you CANNOT TEACH YOURSELF no matter what ppl say
> 
> get lessons



I taught myself, I couldn't afford lessons.  I still can't read music and I don't know the notes at each fret, but I know enough to be able to play a few songs and I can still jam with other people.


----------



## Cermage (Dec 18, 2007)

Lessons just make it easier to start off =\ its a lot easier to see how someone else does things than figuring out yourself.


----------



## Beware (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Bourbanog @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> Sure it's great if he wants to play acoustic stuff, but what if he wants to play solos? Most people are wow'd by fast solo's and makes them pick up a guitar and start learning.



But most of those people are completely ignorant with little to no musical taste and the musicianship of a small animal.


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bourbanog @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it's great if he wants to play acoustic stuff, but what if he wants to play solos? Most people are wow'd by fast solo's and makes them pick up a guitar and start learning.
> ...



Exactly! So why let them in on the secretz of true musicians?


----------

